# 942 manual timer freeze



## promitiusx (Jan 31, 2007)

Starting today every time I try to set a manual timer on my 942 it freezes while loading the setup screen right after pressing the manual timer button, and then does a reboot. When it comes back up I have 259 Digital/analog local channels rather than the 16 I had before the reboot. My software version is L2.89


----------



## savecal (Mar 3, 2005)

promitiusx said:


> Starting today every time I try to set a manual timer on my 942 it freezes while loading the setup screen right after pressing the manual timer button, and then does a reboot. When it comes back up I have 259 Digital/analog local channels rather than the 16 I had before the reboot. My software version is L2.89


Yes, with the new L2.89, I've got a whole bunch of bogus analog with a few bogus digitals that have shown up located above my last highest analog channel 50. I've not yet tried the manual timer, since the update, but my 942 did already reboot itself once when I tried to manually move to satellite channel 135. Fortunately, I was able to scroll up to get it without the reboot.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I did set a manual timer for 12-12:30, let it fire and then stopped it w/o a problem. But I only got a few extra OTA channels added. I'd try to delete a bunch of the 259 you have to see if that is the cause of the manual timer reboot.


----------



## promitiusx (Jan 31, 2007)

CABill said:


> I did set a manual timer for 12-12:30, let it fire and then stopped it w/o a problem. But I only got a few extra OTA channels added. I'd try to delete a bunch of the 259 you have to see if that is the cause of the manual timer reboot.


The 259 garbage channel problem doesn't happen until after it reboots from the manual timer problem. I rescan locals to clear the garbage ones. I called dish, they are having me pay them to send another 942 out. The only thing thay had me try was a hard reset.


----------



## worldtrvlr (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm having these same issues. If I do a re-boot, the garbage channels go away for a while, but return withing 1/2 an hour or so. I also cannot set a manual timer, and I'm not about to pay dish for locals here since I get all of them in HD with an OTA antenna, but Dish doesn't yet carry them in my city.


----------



## Outaspace (Feb 19, 2007)

I am having the same manual timer problem and a variety of other new problems that appeared after the L289 install on Jan 30th (see my contribution to the "L289Release Notes and Discussion" thread). I have been in e-mail exchange with e* for over two weeks and they have refused to acknowledge a systemic problem. All they have told me is to buy the satellite-delivered local channels to get the OTA program guide and use that for timers.


----------



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

I was having the same problem. They replaced my 942. The replacement unit does not freeze when i set up a manual timer.


----------

